# con questions



## takkisisdark (Jul 15, 2007)

so im turning 16 any restrictions to going into a con?
where are the nearest ones to Oregon?
do you have to wear a fursuit?
any good websites i should check out for con info?
whats the price for getting in?
thx for what ever info you peoples can provide to me would be great full


----------



## RailRide (Jul 15, 2007)

takkisisdark said:
			
		

> so im turning 16 any restrictions to going into a con?
> where are the nearest ones to Oregon?
> do you have to wear a fursuit?
> any good websites i should check out for con info?
> ...



-Most cons require you to be 18 (might be adult art lurking within), since you need to be at least that old (sometimes older) to rent the hotel room. Otherwise (meaning you're roomsharing with someone old enough to rent the room) you'd need a form from the convention, signed by a parent/guardian (probably notarized too) stating that it is okay for you to attend.

-Dunno. I'm a Northeasterner myself. You might want to poke around on this page to see what might be around in your neck of the woods.

-*Absolutely not*. I don't know where people get the idea that fursuiting is in any way necessary at furry cons. It isn't. Not by a long shot. It's like saying you have to have been on a Little League team to attend a baseball game. The biggest furry convention, Anthrocon, only recorded about 15% of the attendees having fursuits, (up from slightly less than 10% the previous year) and that's a high number.

-Start with the Conventions page on the furry wiki, I provided the link above. The check out the individual conventions' websites.

-It varies from con to con. Usually cheaper if you pre-pay a certain length of time before the con, and a little more expensive if you pay "at the door". Check their websites for specific info.

-You're welcome.

---PCJ


----------



## Cavy (Jul 15, 2007)

If your under the age of 18 you will need an parent consent form in most cases. No you don't have to wear an fur suit to attend one. If you goggle furry conventions an list comes up of an list of websites that lists furcons all across the country.  And the prices it depends on the convention and where its at.


----------

